# straight liners



## Tyler B (Jun 30, 2008)

i just bought two fraybill straight line 241 reels this week i was just wondering how you guys are setting this up...backing?? do you run leaders?? i usually use a open face with 4lb backing then about 100 yards of 1/2lb thread....just looking for some input thanks everyone....


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I run fly line backing or 30lb Dacron line on mine I am running these this year from Ice Hopper the Tight Liner.
only $19.99.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

After the I fill the reel up with backing I put 2 or 3lb fluorocarbon line on. This style reel is great for using carbon through the ice. There is no line twist issues with this reel and the coil are so large the stiffness of the carbon just doesn't matter much.


----------



## Tyler B (Jun 30, 2008)

when letting out line...into water can you just grab line at tip of rod and pull it out... that would be nice...just don't know how smooth the drag is...


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Tyler B said:


> when letting out line...into water can you just grab line at tip of rod and pull it out... that would be nice...just don't know how smooth the drag is...


yes thats all you have to do. I have running fly stye reels for a good 10 plus years now. I am a big fan of them.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Nov 29, 2010)

I bought the same reel and I thought their would be a drag, but their isn't on this style u have to reel backwards to let line out. Or pull the line from past the tip while half palming the spoll.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tyler B (Jun 30, 2008)

what one??


----------



## steelheader677 (Jan 12, 2012)

Dont put fluorocarbon on your reel if you are going to use it just put a 3 foot leader on. A 100% fluorocarbon holds water and water freezes in the winter which will give you problems. A schooley reel is a better choice but that is just my opinion. Oh and you dont need fluorocarbon any way to catch fish. Yellow Stren. 
*
*


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Nov 29, 2010)

The frabil 241

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

steelheader677 said:


> Dont put fluorocarbon on your reel if you are going to use it just put a 3 foot leader on. A 100% fluorocarbon holds water and water freezes in the winter which will give you problems. A schooley reel is a better choice but that is just my opinion. Oh and you dont need fluorocarbon any way to catch fish. Yellow Stren.
> *
> *


Fluorocarbon holds way less water then Mono or Copolymer, almost none. I fill my fly style reels up with them every year_(been doing it for 8 years now)_ and never have problems with the line freezing up. I use fluorocarbon for it's extra sink rate more then I use it for the invisibility_(thats a extra bonus at times)_ of it since it doesn't want to float like mono. Flurocarbon also is a harder material hence it has more memory then say mono or Copolymer lines, but that harder material can also help out with abrasion resistance.

When I am tight-lining I will use a hi-vis line like Sufix , or Gamma. I'm not a big fan of stern fishing lines personally.


----------



## Tyler B (Jun 30, 2008)

the 241 reel HAS a drag on it.....its actually quite smooth....also like the fact that the drag chicks when you adjust it....compared to t13's black Betty reel reel that is friction drag there is nothing stooping the drag from coming loose and falling off on the walk out...:yikes:....bummer..there went 40 bucks....241 is very quick to reel up....was fishing off boat this weekend in 30ft and loved it...
where other reels is one to one....so it will take some cranking....

just my info after testing this weekend...


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

I bought one of the Mr. Crappie reels at a fishing show last spring. Can't wait to try it out this winter.










posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

I just got a Genz spooler reel and am looking forward to using it. It seems to have a predictable drag and it really feels good on the rod. The longer mounting leg seems to give the whole package a good feel. Not sure what kind of line to use yet.


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea those genz spoilers sure are nice. I'm going to be picking one up my self. Bionic flourosilk is a good line to put on the spooler. Sensitive dosent hold water and is abrasion resistant. I like using it in the 3lb. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

